# Nokia 6225 y cable DKU-5



## oberger (May 6, 2006)

Hola: tengo un problema con la concexion a mi PC. Este cable me funciona sin probelmas con el PC suite con mis otros equipos nokia, pero con el 6225 me funciono solo 1 vez (misteriosamente) y de ahi nunca mas lo reconoce el PC. Cuando le conecto el cable que es USB al celular, me aparece en la pantalla LISTO PARA DATOS pero al segundo despues aparece CONEXION DE DATOS FINALIZADA y como les digo el pc no lo reconoce. Tengo unas fotos que necesito sacar con urgencia del celular y no se como hacerlo. Porfavor encantado recibo su ayuda.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## oberger (May 14, 2006)

Nadie cacha que puedo hacer?


----------

